# San Jaun College Fall Semester SWR and Sea Kayak Classes



## biegm (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello all, thought I would let everyone know we have a ACA L4 SWR class this fall semester as well as a ACA L III Intro to Coastal Kayak class. If interested please visit www.sanjuancollege.edu/outdoor . SJC OLER is located in Farmington NM about 45 Min southest of Durango. We have a campground on campus with free camping during the class. Here are the catalogue descriptions for the classes:


*OLER **175-001 **ACA **Swift Water Rescue *​ *(**1 **Credit) Lab **Fee $**50.00 Class Duration: 8/22**-**8/24*​ This course is aimed at trip leaders, boaters paddling on more challenging whitewater, and anyone desiring opportunities to develop their rescue skills. Critical judgment and rescue awareness, impacting both personal and group safety, are emphasized throughout the course. Although new skills may be taught, this class focuses on developing judgment and applying skills in rescue scenarios. Scope and content of the course will vary, based upon participant needs, interests and experience. ​ *Classroom/Lab Dates: *Friday -Sunday, August 22-24 from 8:00 am to 5:00 pm ​ Class is a combination of Classroom and On-Water time. Lab Fee covers cost any transportation from SJC main campus, supplies, and equipment. Fee is non-refundable after first day of class.​
*OLER **178-001 **Intro **to Sea **Kayaking*​ *(1 credit)**Lab **Fee: $**90.00 Class Duration: 10/9-11/2*​ This course is designed to introduce students to the world of Kayak Touring and Sea Kayaking. The class will consist of classroom, pool, lake and overnight trip. Class will cover topics including but not limited to kayak navigation, waves, tides and currents, ocean and lake environments, weather, packing, rescues, safety, expedition planning and much more. Depending on conditions this class can earn students a ACA Level III or IV Card of completion.​ *Classroom Dates: *Thursdays, October 9-30, 5:30-8:30 pm​ *Overnight Outing:* Saturday November 1 to Sunday 2​ Lab Fee covers cost of food, transportation, supplies, pool entry fees, permits and equipment. Fee is non-refundable after first day of class​


----------

